# Artcut 2005



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Does anyone know how to use Artcut 2005 software or know where I can find tutorials for it.Any help will be greatly appreciated.Thank you in advance.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would check with the seller you bought it from to see if they have any manuals for it. 

Also check here:
uksignboards.com :: View topic - Artcut 2005 Installation Problem


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you for taking the time to respond, I know your a very busy person.I love the forum it's very helpful.Thank you again


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.e-trading.co.za/cuttersoftware.htm

Hope this helps...... 

Don


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Attitudes said:


> Artcut
> 
> Hope this helps......
> 
> Don


Yes it's great Thank you so much


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

Also try here:
http://www.premiersign.co.uk/artcutmanual.htm

And there's some troubleshooting tips at the end of the page here:
http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:5ByYaA-CBV8J:uscutter.com/index.php%3Foption%3Dcom_openwiki%26Itemid%3D3+artcut&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=118&gl=us

Just the benefits of some research i was doing on a chinese cutter I wanted to buy.  

Don


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Attitudes said:


> Also try here:
> ArtCut Manual
> 
> And there's some troubleshooting tips at the end of the page here:
> ...


Don Thank you so much I've been looking in all the wrong places because I've not been able to find all this.I have the Rabbit plotter with the artcut software and I love it.I purchased it from asc365.com (hope it's ok to give that) I've had it about 8 months and my biggest challenge was understanding the software, because it is chinese and the language barrier is a bit ruff.So if your in the market to buy one I would highly recommend checking this guy out.
Brenda


----------



## andersonart (Feb 27, 2008)

Brenda, How is your Rabbit cutter holding up? I just purchased one from ASC365 in Canada. I am still building a work room so I haven't set it up yet, any input would be great
Thanks Jim


----------



## cmyk (Dec 3, 2007)

great, thanks!


----------



## leblancchris (Feb 4, 2008)

I bought one. it's a little *****y setting it up, but once i got it going, it's great. Biggest problem is the software. It's really bad and no other software will work with it (as far as i know). i make all my designs in illustrator and save as .eps then import and delete the stray lines.

Good Luck




andersonart said:


> Brenda, How is your Rabbit cutter holding up? I just purchased one from ASC365 in Canada. I am still building a work room so I haven't set it up yet, any input would be great
> Thanks Jim


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

andersonart said:


> Brenda, How is your Rabbit cutter holding up? I just purchased one from ASC365 in Canada. I am still building a work room so I haven't set it up yet, any input would be great
> Thanks Jim


Plotter doing great I finally had to connect it to my xp there where too many problems with the vista.I purchased mine from the same place only i bought online.Please keep in touch.Happy Easter


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

leblancchris said:


> I bought one. it's a little *****y setting it up, but once i got it going, it's great. Biggest problem is the software. It's really bad and no other software will work with it (as far as i know). i make all my designs in illustrator and save as .eps then import and delete the stray lines.
> 
> Good Luck


I'm not sure about illustrator but in corel I can save as plt under save as not export and open up in artcut and it's ready to cut.Hope this helps.Happy Easter


----------



## andersonart (Feb 27, 2008)

Brenda / Chris, Thanks for the info. I am hoping that if my day job doesnt have me too bagged that I will try to use the Rabbit tonight.
Brenda what version of corel are you using? I have a really old version of draw (no. 5) and I also like to use Corel Xara, I believe it was developed before Corel Draw, i like it because it is so simple to use.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

andersonart said:


> Brenda / Chris, Thanks for the info. I am hoping that if my day job doesnt have me too bagged that I will try to use the Rabbit tonight.
> Brenda what version of corel are you using? I have a really old version of draw (no. 5) and I also like to use Corel Xara, I believe it was developed before Corel Draw, i like it because it is so simple to use.


I have corel 12 still trying to learn it.Let me know how it goes with getting the plotter up and running.
have a great evening


----------



## andersonart (Feb 27, 2008)

I finally got my Rabbit plotter/cutter working, I couldn't get it to work on the serial port so I tried the USB with no luck, I went to the ASC365.net web site and found a great tutorial and now the machine works fantastic, now to figure out the Artcut software, I used to use Signlab (about 5 years ago) hopefully things will start to come back to me. 
I don't have alzheimer's but I feel that I am starting to get "Old-timers" diseases, Hey there's ashirt slogan, no wait I think it has already been done, maybe, nope I can't remember.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

andersonart said:


> I finally got my Rabbit plotter/cutter working, I couldn't get it to work on the serial port so I tried the USB with no luck, I went to the ASC365.net web site and found a great tutorial and now the machine works fantastic, now to figure out the Artcut software, I used to use Signlab (about 5 years ago) hopefully things will start to come back to me.
> I don't have alzheimer's but I feel that I am starting to get "Old-timers" diseases, Hey there's ashirt slogan, no wait I think it has already been done, maybe, nope I can't remember.


I have a pretty good grip on the basics of artcut please let me know if you need help.


----------



## gooup (Sep 20, 2007)

I dunno ... i have ArtCut and i STILL can't figure out how to get an EPS from Illustrator into ArtCut without a few stray lines veering WAY off. If i export the file to an EPS from Illustrator, open the EPS in CorelDRAW and then RE-export it to an EPS from there, the file works FINE.

Weird.


----------



## keetch (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh i am having a devil of a time setting this up, and the language barrier doesnt help, if you can help me it would be greatly appreciative.


----------

